# Enhancing corner cutting?



## shadowslice e (Dec 11, 2015)

Just wondering, are there and good mods to increase the corner cutting and reducing lockups on any n*n or mind other than florian?


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

You could sand the interior pieces


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I sanded down the edges on the corner base of my yuxin 3x3, and the corner cutting is extreme.


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 29, 2015)

It would depend on the cube.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 1, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> I sanded down the edges on the corner base of my yuxin 3x3, and the corner cutting is extreme.



changing the springs is the best fix to enhance corner cutting on the YuXin


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Johnny said:


> changing the springs is the best fix to enhance corner cutting on the YuXin



Well, there are other ways too.


----------



## lujandav (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there,
The most mainstream way I've found to increase reverse cutting on most cubes is to sand down a corner piece on the point where it slides down the center piece(s). So basically half the Florian mod. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dadd (Jan 9, 2016)

What should I use to sand the pieces down? Sand paper? A diamond file?


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Dadd said:


> What should I use to sand the pieces down? Sand paper? A diamond file?



I used sandpaper on my yuxin.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 9, 2016)

Wait, designers will invite it soon, as we are reaching end of performance needed. Accully we did.

After my mod on gans356 I have not seen better cc. But that new (moyu?) cube...


----------

